# diabox



## diabox (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Lecteur assidu de MacGeneration, je me suis dis que j'allais poster une petite news sur le forum.

Nous venons de créer une application gratuite pour iPhone ("diabox", disponible sur l'App Store), qui permet de visualiser, en temps réel, des données en provenances de petites stations (les fameuses "diabox"). Ces diabox permettent entre autres de brancher des capteurs de données météo, des caméras, etc., et ces données sont transmises pour visualisation en temps réel sur des sites internet, ou sur votre iPhone.

Cette application est très utile pour les marins, les surfeurs, et les gens pratiquant la voile de manière générale pour connaître les conditions de vent, mais aussi pour les gens souhaitant visualiser les véritables conditions climatiques (pour le tourisme par exemple).

Pour le moment nous avons peu de stations d'acquisition publiques (3 dans le Finistère à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes), mais de nouvelles seront visibles très bientôt (Nous avons des commandes en préparation pour le sud de la France par exemple).

Des bugs sont possibles, malgré des tests poussés, il en reste toujours qui passent au travers des mailles du filet, n'hésitez pas à nous les rapporter !

N'hésitez pas non plus à nous donner votre avis !

Les liens :
Pour télécharger l'application : http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/diabox/id430321867?mt=8&ls=1
Pour plus d'information sur le projet "diabox" : http://www.diabox.fr/

--
Damien


----------

